# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Cration de rapport "type"

## lightalex01

Voil j'aimerais en fait savoir si un logiciel, de la suite Office ou autre (mme une application pourquoi pas), proposerait d'entrer des donnes dans des champs (de formulaire) par exemple, et ces mmes donnes servirait  remplir un "rapport type" (dont la structure ne change jamais)...?  ::roll:: 

Merci pour votre aide et vos rponses  ::ccool::  .

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Il faudrait dtailler un peu plus, car il est possible de faire cela avec Access, Excel et mme Word (et mme PowerPoint avec un peu de gymnastique  ::mouarf:: )

Philippe

----------


## lightalex01

Je souhaite en fait avoir un formulaire, avec des champs dans lesquels je puisse mettre du texte, des chiffres, un tableau par exemple, et qu ensuite par un appuie sur un bouton mon rapport soit cre avec les donnes prises dans les champs.

Il y aurait 3 types de rapport qui auraient besoin chacun de certains champs mais pas forcment de tous, et j'aimerais etre capable de dire lequel des trois j aimerais gnrer. 

Voil j'espre que c'est un peu plus clair :S ...  Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Ces donnes devront tre stockes pour une utilisation ultrieure ?

Philippe

----------


## lightalex01

Il serait bien que les donnes crites dans le formulaire reste dans ce formulaire en effet (comme dans n'importe quel fichier j'imagine), mais le stockage au fur et  mesure des donnes dans une base n'est pas ncessaire  :8-):

----------


## Invit

Re




> Il serait bien que les donnes crites dans le formulaire reste dans ce formulaire en effet (comme dans n'importe quel fichier j'imagine), mais le stockage au fur et  mesure des donnes dans une base n'est pas ncessaire


Si les donnes doivent rester aprs fermeture il faut stocker.

Excel devrait amplement suffire.

Et pour cela il faut poursuivre sur le forum Excel.

Philippe

----------

